# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Программы компании Roxar

## val100

*RMS12.1*

Roxar Software Solutions (RMS) is a global leader in 3D geological modeling and integrated simulation software. Our solutions facilitate big loop workflows of reservoir management, that provide the greatest accuracy, the most comprehensive uncertainty assessment, and the best-quantified risk in the geologic model - from seismic acquisition through to simulation and from exploration to production. Roxar solutions are designed to create informed field development and reservoir management decisions, such as what depletion strategy to use, where to drill wells, and how to operate those wells. We deliver high quality technology and detailed reservoir understanding that help operators increase oil and gas recovery, with accelerated production from well-managed fields.

More info: http://roxar3d.com/

Безымянный.png
333.jpg

----------

Vam100Ster (25.04.2022)

----------


## val100

Подумайте стоит ли пользоваться услугами* NanoFree* 

*Внимательно читаем это сообщение*

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post621667

Не говорите что вас не предупреждали!


*Model Studio CS Отопление и вентиляция для AutoCAD 3.0.14.4311*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dO0ksDlONw

*Model Studio CS Водоснабжение и канализация для AutoCAD 3.0.14.4311*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzUaoM5fXns

*Model Studio CS ЛЭП для AutoCAD 3.0.9.4311*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd6be7hY-SQ

*NANOCAD ЭЛЕКТРО 20.0 X64*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BkDhkq0NeM

*NANOCAD ОПС 20.0 X64*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuOp4mik-P8

*NANOCAD ГЕОНИКА 20.1 X64*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWQSZseIHlY

*NANOCAD СПДС СТРОЙПЛОЩАДКА 20.1 X64*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdfgEhrekmk

*NANOCAD СПДС МЕТАЛЛОКОНСТРУКЦИИ 20.1 X64*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdKY8ILHUIg

*NANOCAD КОНСТРУКТОРСКИЙ BIM 2.0 X64*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dY9txp08NA

*Project Studio CS Водоснабжение 2021*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MncJakzIXgE

*Project Studio CS Электрика 2021*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvbpjT_OnC8

*Model Studio CS Трубопроводы 3.0 для AutoCAD*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u19aQFzXiXU

*MechaniCS 2020.0.2910.832 для AutoCAD*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqH7N1c5Iv4

Узнай больше!

----------


## val100

*Уважаемые форумчане!*
если вас уговорили и спамер *Vam100Sters*  или *Oldschool100* вам предоставил свои услуги
(он же парень с progprofess@gmail.com)
и вы понимаете, что результата по прежнему нет
то пожалуйста
не надо мне писать в личку и жаловаться на беспредел!

Не надо стесняться - напишите в эту ветку о вашем нечестном случае
или Администратору этого форума.

Пусть хотя бы почистят ветку форума!
Надеюсь на понимание!


PS
Настоятельно рекомендую не пользоваться услугами спамера
*Vam100Sters* 

На дворе уже заканчивается 2022
*Vam100Sters* по прежнему предлагает своим клиентам
линейку софта на платформе Нанокад 20 ...

Ужос!
Видимо еще актуально для него...

----------


## val100

*Уважаемые форумчане!*
если вас уговорили и спамер *Vam100Sters*  или *Oldschool100* вам предоставил свои услуги
(он же парень с progprofess@gmail.com)
и вы понимаете, что результата по прежнему нет
то пожалуйста
не надо мне писать в личку и жаловаться на беспредел!

Не надо стесняться - напишите в эту ветку о вашем нечестном случае
или Администратору этого форума (Admin).

Пусть хотя модераторы бы почистят ветку форума!
Надеюсь на понимание!


PS
И Настоятельно рекомендую не пользоваться услугами спамера
*Vam100Sters* 

На дворе уже заканчивается 2022
*Vam100Sters* по прежнему предлагает своим клиентам
линейку софта на платформе Нанокад 20 ...

Ужос!
Видимо еще актуально для него...

----------


## val100

*Уважаемые форумчане!*
если вас уговорили и спамер *Vam100Sters*  или *Oldschool100* вам предоставил свои услуги
(он же парень с progprofess@gmail.com)
и вы понимаете, что результата по прежнему нет
то пожалуйста
не надо мне писать в личку и жаловаться на беспредел!

Не надо стесняться - напишите в эту ветку о вашем нечестном случае
или Администратору этого форума (Admin).

Пусть хотя модераторы бы почистят ветку форума!
Надеюсь на понимание!


PS
И Настоятельно рекомендую не пользоваться услугами спамера
*Vam100Sters* 

На дворе уже заканчивается 2022
*Vam100Sters* по прежнему предлагает своим клиентам
линейку софта на платформе Нанокад 20 ...

Ужос!
Видимо еще актуально для него...

----------


## val100

*Уважаемые форумчане!*
если вас уговорили и тупой спамер *Vam100Sters*  вам предоставил свои услуги
(он же парень с progprofess@gmail.com)
и вы понимаете, что результата по прежнему нет
то пожалуйста
не надо мне писать в личку и жаловаться на беспредел!

Не надо стесняться - напишите в эту ветку о вашем нечестном случае
или Администратору этого форума (Admin).

Пусть хотя модераторы бы почистят ветку форума!
Надеюсь на понимание!


PS
И Настоятельно рекомендую не пользоваться услугами спамера
*Vam100Sters* 

На дворе уже заканчивается 2022
*Vam100Sters* по прежнему предлагает своим клиентам
линейку софта на платформе Нанокад 20 ...

Ужос!
Видимо еще актуально для него...

----------


## val100

*Уважаемые форумчане!*
если вас уговорили и тупой спамер *Vam100Sters*  вам предоставил свои услуги
(он же парень с progprofess@gmail.com)
и вы понимаете, что результата по прежнему нет
то пожалуйста
не надо мне писать в личку и жаловаться на беспредел!

Не надо стесняться - напишите в эту ветку о вашем нечестном случае
или Администратору этого форума (Admin).

Пусть хотя модераторы бы почистят ветку форума!
Надеюсь на понимание!


PS
И Настоятельно рекомендую не пользоваться услугами спамера
*Vam100Sters* 

На дворе уже заканчивается 2022
*Vam100Sters*  настойчиво предлагает своим клиентам
линейку софта на платформе Нанокад 20 ...

Ужос!
Видимо еще актуально для него...

----------


## val100

*Уважаемые форумчане!*
если вас уговорили и тупой спамер *Vam100Sters*  вам предоставил свои услуги
(он же парень с progprofess@gmail.com)
и вы понимаете, что результата по прежнему нет
то пожалуйста
не надо мне писать в личку и жаловаться на беспредел!

Не надо стесняться - напишите в эту ветку о вашем нечестном случае
или Администратору этого форума (Admin).

Пусть хотя модераторы бы почистят ветку форума!
Надеюсь на понимание!


PS
И Настоятельно рекомендую не пользоваться услугами спамера
*Vam100Sters* 

На дворе уже заканчивается 2022
*Vam100Sters*  настойчиво предлагает своим клиентам
линейку софта на платформе Нанокад 20 ...

Ужос!
Видимо еще актуально для него...

----------


## val100

*Уважаемые форумчане!*
если вас уговорили и тупой спамер *Vam100Sters*  вам предоставил свои услуги
(он же парень с progprofess@gmail.com)
и вы понимаете, что результата по прежнему нет
то пожалуйста
не надо мне писать в личку и жаловаться на беспредел!

Не надо стесняться - напишите в эту ветку о вашем нечестном случае
или Администратору этого форума (Admin).

Пусть хотя модераторы бы почистят ветку форума!
Надеюсь на понимание!


PS
И Настоятельно рекомендую не пользоваться услугами спамера
*Vam100Sters* 

На дворе уже заканчивается 2022
*Vam100Sters*  настойчиво предлагает своим клиентам
линейку софта на платформе Нанокад 20 ...

Ужос!
Видимо еще актуально для него...

----------


## val100

=== del ===

----------


## val100

=== del ===

----------


## val100

*Спамер Vam100Sters занят любимым делом ... ВРАНЬЕМ!
и помешать здесь ему не может никто!*

----------


## val100

Больной на всю голову спамер *Vam100Sters*  круто накатил
и теперь занят любимым делом ... ВРАНЬЕМ! и помешать здесь ему не может никто!

----------


## ProgNano100

*Уважаемые форумчане!
Если вас соблазнил тупой спамер, говмоблогер Val100 и вам предоставил свои услуги
(он же хрен, прохиндей, барыга и лохотронщик - с val100ster@gmail.com, давно покупает патчи)
и вы понимаете, что результата по прежнему нет, то пожалуйста не надо мне писать в личку и жаловаться на беспредел!

Не стесняйтесь - напишите в эту ветку о вашем случае или Администратору этого форума (Admin).

Пусть модераторы хотя бы почистят ветку форума! Надеюсь на понимание!

PS
И Настоятельно рекомендую не пользоваться услугами спамера Val100 не стоит верить всему что он написал выше.
*

----------

